# L'Hôpital du Coiffeur, France - July 2013.



## jjstenso (Sep 15, 2013)

_A derp with a view._




A secluded and relatively untouched hospital set within the most incredible scenery from July's PANEUROTOUR. Situated up and down switchback roads, not seeing another car for miles on end. With hindsight it would have been a most excellent place to set up camp. We spent quite a warl here as it was oddly photogenic for such an empty abandoned hospital.

_EUROSplore_ rating *********


 



 





















 



 



 












 



 

​


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing. Hope to visit here soon, what a minter! 
Fantastic clean photos too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2013)

The stained glass windows are really nice.


----------



## Quattre (Sep 15, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## darbians (Sep 17, 2013)

I been seeing this pop up on flickr. Am pretty sure I see that pool table months ago and I was real puzzled by the cleanliness. It looks a stunning place and some great images too.


----------



## jjstenso (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheers all, good PLACE was this PLACE.



darbians said:


> pool table



Billiards, my good man


----------



## Hendreforgan (Sep 18, 2013)

I read somewhere that health care is better in France than the UK . . . 

The place is derelict and it's in better condition than my local hospitle!!!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 19, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## ozzylady (Sep 20, 2013)

You find the most amazing spots... Well done


----------



## basschism (Sep 20, 2013)

cracking shots! love the toy effect with the shallow DOF on some of them! nice work!


----------



## lonno1973 (Oct 15, 2013)

place is still so clean


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 15, 2013)

Pleased to say I was here only last week and it's still in the same condition, bar a couple of 'explorers' writing their names on the pool table with the chalk.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 16, 2013)

Brilliant report.....I really like your photography aswell.....Cheers for sharing.

Urban X's comment made me chuckle above.....I was in a hospital just this week and came across chalked signatures of 'explorers' from here....in a certain chapel of a certain hospital .....


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 17, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> I really like your photography aswell.....



Thanks - say no to wide angle lenses.


----------



## mexico (Oct 17, 2013)

jjstenso said:


> Thanks - say no to wide angle lenses.



Wangle makes you pro


----------

